# Suche TFT | Gaming



## ugotitbad (17. September 2013)

Hallo,

und zwar suche ich dringend ein 24" Monitor - 1920x1080. Preis ca. 300€. 
In meinem System arbeitet eine HD 7970 - sprich das ganze 3D/Lightboost ist nicht kompatibel, ist es dennoch lohnenswert sich so ein Monitor zuzulegen?
Wollte erst ein TN + 120Hz. Doch lege auch viel Wert auf die Bildqualität, deshalb kam ich auf den Eizo Foris FS2333 . Allerdings habe ich vermehrt gelesen das der Monitor unzufriedene Leistungen ablieferte. Das war wohl der einzige IPS Panel TFT der einigermaßen zum Spielen geeignet war. Bei dem habe ich schon abstriche machen müssen da er nur 23" bietet.
Im Hinterkopf allerdings habe ich noch diesen Monitor: Asus VG248QE
-144/120 Hz, 24", scheint perfekt zu sein, aber dann halt das Problem das ich keine Nvidia GPU besitze. Dazu kommt noch das ich hier oft was von einem Frame Limiter gelesen habe, was mit der Radeon wieder nicht so einfach ist als wie mit der Nvidia GPU.

Ich fasse kurz zusammen:
Suche:
24"+
Full HD+ (also 16:9)
!Gute Bildqualität! (enorm wichtig)
Besitze:
Sapphire HD 7970 (Sprich kein Lightboost etc...)

Spiele:
BF3
Fifa 14
CS:GO uvm.

Hoffentlich kann mir jemand ein echtes Sahenstück empfehlen.  
Vielen Dank im Voraus.

*Edit://*
Mein _Favorit_ ist zur Zeit dieser Monitor:
http://geizhals.de/asus-vn279qlb-90lm00e1-b01370-a970434.html
Eine kleine Zusammenfassung auf Prad.de: (2. von oben)
http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/kaufberatung/kaufberatung-teil5.html


----------



## ollivetti (17. September 2013)

Guten Morgen,

der von dir genannte Eizo ist im Moment die Referenz der IPS-Geräte unter 300€. Von daher würdest mit dem nichts verkehrt machen. Wegen der Serienstreuung gibts ja noch die 14 TAge Rückgaberecht, wenn du nicht mit ihm zufrieden bist. 

Als weitere IPS-Geräte kämen noch folgende in Frage:

LG IPS235P >> absoluter P/L-Kracher, ergonomischer Fuß, aber etwas wackelig
Dell 2412h  >> 16:10 Format und sehr gute Verarbeitung
Dell 2312hm >> der kleine Bruder des 24", 16:9 Format

Diese sind alle spieletauglich und es sollten nur wenig schlieren erkennbar sein. DAs sind jetzt zwar nur IPS-Geräte, aber wenn dir Bildqualität sehr wichtig ist, wirst du nicht an einem IPS drum herum kommen.

Bei deiner Spieleauswahl würde ich persönlich aber zu dem von dir genannten ASUS tendieren. Gerade bei den Spielen machen sich 144Hz sehr bemerkbar. DAfür benötigst du nicht einmal das LIghtboost. 

Leider kommt dieser nicht an einen IPS heran, was die Bildqualität angeht. Ist ABER von den TNS + 144Hz im Moment der mit der besten Bildquali. ^^

DAs erstmal für meinen Teil. Ich denke es werden noch Ergänzungen von den anderen folgen. 

Grüße

ollivetti


----------



## Painkiller (17. September 2013)

> Allerdings habe ich vermehrt gelesen das der Monitor unzufriedene Leistungen ablieferte.


Das wäre mir neu! Zwar ist kein Hersteller vor Fehlern sicher, allerdings hat der Eizo wirklich eine sehr geringe Serienstreuung. 



> -144/120 Hz, 24", scheint perfekt zu sein, aber dann halt das Problem  das ich keine Nvidia GPU besitze. Dazu kommt noch das ich hier oft was  von einem Frame Limiter gelesen habe, was mit der Radeon wieder nicht so  einfach ist als wie mit der Nvidia GPU.


Die 144Hz sind nicht auf Nvidia beschränkt.  Wenn du die Spiele in 3D spielen willst, dann brauchst du eine Nvidia GPU bzw. ein SLI-System.


----------



## Gast0707215 (17. September 2013)

Welchen Stellenwert die Bildqualität noch hat, wenn du einmal 144Hz angespielt hast und dich zwischen den beiden entscheiden musst, würde mich stark interessieren 


Ich empfehle dir den VG248QE, ordentlich eingestellt mit einer icc-Datei (findest du zuhauf im Internet, musst aber noch etwas schauen, da die individuell eingestellt worden sind und vllt für deinen Monitor nicht ganz passen) empfinde ich die Bildqualität als gut.
Muss aber hier sagen, dass ich nie einen IPS hatte und deswegen es schlecht vergleichen kann 



Ich spiele übrigens neben FPS (CS:S/GO, BF3, usw.) auch noch RPG (Skyrim v.a.). In den FPS sorgen die 144Hz für ein abartig geiles Spielgefühl. Hier würd ich das nicht für die besten und schönsten Farben der Welt tauschen wollen.

In Skyrim jedoch merke ich die teilweise schlechten Farbabstufungen (v.a. im Schwarzbereich). In den ganzen Höhlen ist das anstatt einem satten schwarzen Schwarz nur so eine bleiche weißlichere Suppe, was sehr am Spielfeeling rüttelt.
Tomb Raider war eine Qual!!! Viele Höhlen und dunkle Arreale. Allerdings hab ich das Game sehr kurz nach dem Ankommen des Monitors gespielt, von demher kann ich das nicht ganz einschätzen ob schon fertig eingestellt war oder nicht. Aber auf jeden Fall war es grausam.

Ich überleg mir, ob ich mir noch einen günstigen IPS kaufen sollte für Spiele wie Skyrim/TR etc. Ich hab vor kurzem mal aus Spaß auf 60Hz gestellt und BF3 und CS:S gespielt, das war wortwörtlich die Hölle. Es ruckelt so unfassbar, in meinen Augen nicht spielbar. Vergleichbar wär das, wenn man immer 60Hz spielt mit etwa 30 FPS oder so. Ich hoffe das ist nur etwas Gewöhnungssache, sonst werd ich in meinem Leben wohl nie auf einem IPS zocken können 





Edith: Das kam jetzt vielleicht etwas falsch rüber, aber der VG248QE ist wirklich die Kaufemfehlung von mir. Ich würd die 144Hz versuchen irgendwo zu testen (Kumpel, MM; jeder nimmt das etwas anderst auf) und dann entscheiden. Vielleicht sogar einen 144Hz bestellen und den SEHR VORSICHTIG antesten (keine Folien abziehen, vielleicht sogar mit Einweghandschuhen bzgl Fingerabdrücken - Rahmen ist Hochglanz, da sieht man einfach alles  ). Auch wenn ich von dem schicken-testen-zurückgeben nicht wirklich was halte. Hatte es eigentl. auch so geplant, da weder MM noch Saturn noch jmd von meinem Kumpels so ein Teil hatte. War dann aber so hin und weg von den 144Hz, dass ich ihn gleich behalten habe


----------



## ugotitbad (17. September 2013)

Hi,
hier hat sich ja viel getan. Vielen Dank, ich habe mir jeden Kommentar aufmerksam durchgelesen.
@ollivetti
Also der ASUS hat nun die Nasenspitze vorn, da er neben den 144Hz auch 24" bietet.
@Painkiller
Hier auf PCGHX gibt es ein Thread der heißt in etwas: "Eizo enttäuschend" (Nur um mal die Schlagwörter zu nennen die im Titel vorkommen)
@
justmy2cents
Danke für deinen Kommentar. Ist dieses "un"satte Schwarz nicht vielleicht extra für "Gamer" ein 'Modus' um in so FPS Shootern z.B. die Gegner in dunklen Ecken wie auf de_train besser zu erkennen? Oder lag es einfach daran das du ihn noch nicht kalibriert hattest?

Nun aber zu der wichtigsten Frage die jetzt noch offen ist, worauf alle drei sich zu Wort gemeldet haben.

Werde ich die 144Hz beim Spielen (ohne 3D-Brillen-Modus) ohne Probleme, auftretende "Blitze/Artefakte" etc. nutzen können? Sprich die 3D Funktion (Nvidia GPU) hat also nichts mit den 144Hz zutun wie Painkiller ja schon sagte, wobei doch so Lightboost Funktionen etc. die Qualität der 120/144Hz doch verbessern? Evtl. könnte das vielleicht nochmal jemand erläutern. Also nochmal vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Cali_Kid (17. September 2013)

Also ich weiß nicht was manche am Eizo schlecht finden ich habe ihn schon etwas länger und bin von ihm 
einfach nur überzeugt. Hatte davor einen BenQ XL2420 der hatte zwar 120 Hz aber hat mich nicht wirklich begeistert.
Würde dir deshalb den Asus empfehlen oder den Eizo


----------



## ollivetti (17. September 2013)

DAs Problem über negative Rückmeldungen ist folgendes. Sobald jemand etwa ein Produkt bekommt, das nen Fehler aufweist, dann schreit er so laut, dass man meinen könnte, die Welt bricht grad zusammen. Jeder, der auch ein Problem mit dem gleichen Produkt hat, danach googlet und entsprechendes dann auch findet (bei Amazon stehen dafür die Rezensionen), gibt dann seinen Senf dazu und in der Regel wird noch ein wenig übertrieben. 
Die positiven Rückmeldungen sind weniger, da die meisten, die zufrieden damit sind, keinen Grund sehen etwas zu schreiben, DA ja alles läuft wie es soll.  Deswegen kommt einem es immer so vor, dass eine so hohe Serienstreuung, gerade bei Monitoren, besteht. Dazu kommt noch das subjektive Empfinden. Jeder nimmt Lichthöfe, Schlieren, Farben etc. anderst war. Was dem einen gefällt, ist beim nächsten wieder schlecht, usw. 
Von daher einfach ausprobieren und selbst ein Bild machen.  Wir geben nur Ratschläge und raten zu Geräten, die sich bewehrt haben. 

Zu dem Thema 144Hz. 

Klar kannst du diese auch ohne Brille, Lightboost o.ä. nutzen.  Der Monitor ist in der lage in der Sekunde 144 Bilder darzustellen, statt 60Hz. DAs bedeutet, dass ein Ablauf als flüssiger wahrgenommen wird -> weniger schlieren und ein schärferes Bild bei Bewegungen.


----------



## Gast0707215 (17. September 2013)

> da er neben den 144Hz auch 24" bietet.


Also das halbe Zoll, dass da fehlt, wirst du niemals wahrnehmen.



> Oder lag es einfach daran das du ihn noch nicht kalibriert hattest?


Das war glaub ich in Tomb Raider so, weil da war es wirklich grauenhaft 

de_train hab ich auch viel getestet (weil Lightboost das Bild nochmal etwas dunkler macht; ist glaub ich die dunkelste Map in CS:S), hier sind alle schwarzen Töne und Farben auch wirklich schön und keine Farbabstufungen zu erkennen.
Was mir noch eingefallen ist zu den Schwarztönen und generell Farben:
Mein Monitor ist speziell auf Bf3 eingestellt, dass ich hier wirklich in allen Ecken und in allen Situation das Maximum sehen kann. Ich glaub, das Gamma ist hierbei auch ein bisschen zu hoch eingestellt, was in anderen Games für etwas "komische" Farben führt.

Ich hab vielleicht etwas übertrieben, war nicht grauenvoll oder hat das Spielerlebnis zerstört, war einfach nur ein Minuspunkt 



> Werde ich die 144Hz beim Spielen (ohne 3D-Brillen-Modus) ohne Probleme, auftretende "Blitze/Artefakte" etc. nutzen können?


Ja, kannst du 

Lightboost ist ein kleiner Hack (weiß nicht genau wie das technisch abläuft), das schaltet den Monitor im 2D-Betrieb in den 3D-Betrieb (also täuscht 3D nur vor). Auf jeden Fall ist das Resultat extrem wenig Bewegungsunschärfe (die du z.B. bei 144Hz trotz allem noch hast)
Empfehle dir hierbei diesen Link:
LightBoost HOWTO | The Blur Busters





> DAs Problem über negative Rückmeldungen ist folgendes. Sobald jemand  etwa ein Produkt bekommt, das nen Fehler aufweist, dann schreit er so  laut, dass man meinen könnte, die Welt bricht grad zusammen. Jeder, der  auch ein Problem mit dem gleichen Produkt hat, danach googlet und  entsprechendes dann auch findet (bei Amazon stehen dafür die  Rezensionen), gibt dann seinen Senf dazu und in der Regel wird noch ein  wenig übertrieben.
> Die positiven Rückmeldungen sind weniger, da die meisten, die zufrieden  damit sind, keinen Grund sehen etwas zu schreiben, DA ja alles läuft wie  es soll.  Deswegen kommt einem es immer so vor, dass eine so hohe Serienstreuung, gerade bei Monitoren, besteht.


----------



## Xylezz (17. September 2013)

Also ich hab seit heute den Eizo FS2333-BK und bin begeistert.
Habe den Monitor kurzzeitig neben meinem "alten" Acer 27" TN Panel gestellt und das Bild gespiegelt. Ich wusste garnicht wie kräftig die Farben bei Borderlands 2 sind  (extrem Beispiel: Die HP Phiolen waren aufm Acer eher leicht rosa, aufm Eizo tiefrot!)

Habe sobald ich ihn bei mir hatte direkt noch einen zweiten bestellt. Der Dritte kommt zu Weihnachten(werde auf AMD umsteigen, Eyefinity  ). Kann es kaum erwarten und würde diesen Monitor jederzeit wieder kaufen. Habe auch keinerlei Pixelfehler o.Ä. und ich habe ein Amazon Warehousedeal (Gebraucht - Sehr Gut, kommt neu verpackt) in Anspruch genommen.


----------



## ugotitbad (17. September 2013)

@Xylezz spielst du auch FPS Shooter etc. à la Battlefield, CS, Fifa oder ähnliches wo man vermehrt Schlieren wahrnehmen könnte?


----------



## Xylezz (17. September 2013)

Wie bereits im Post angedeutet: ja. Da ich momentan schlecht reden kann(Nasennebenhöhlen dicht^^) und auch tagsüber zocke Borderlands 2 im Singleplayer. Aber habe heute auch schon 2 Stunden BF3 gespielt, davon ne Stunde Closed Quarters also schnelles Gameplay. Habe mit den von Prad.de empfohlenen Einstellungen gespielt und hatte keine Schlieren o.Ä.. Und von der Bildquali bin ich wie gesagt mehr als begeistert.

Und die Fernbedienung find ich super , auch wenn sie nur n Gimmick ist, ich find sie nice


----------



## ugotitbad (18. September 2013)

Dann wünsche ich dir mal Gesundheit. 

Zu den Leuten die den ASUS VG248QE besitzen oder mal getestet haben, gibt es beim Asus auch so eine Art Bildskalierung wie im folgenden Video beim Eizo:
Fnatic Reviews the FORIS FS2333 - YouTube
Sichtbar ab 00:09 Sek. 

Also bin immer noch am überlegen ob ich coole Features und ein IPS Panel wähle oder halt die 140Hz mit 24".
Ich versuche das mal mit +/- darzustellen:
          Bildqualität    Spieletauglichkeit
Eizo          ++                   +

Asus          +                   ++

Der Eizo hat dann noch ein paar Features von denen ich nicht weiß ob sie der Asus auch besitzt so halt wie die Skalierung. (Verzeiht mir wenn es vielleicht sogar Treiberabhängig ist o.Ä.)
Dafür hat der Asus aber 24".
Somit haben beide nochmal ein + also steht es unentschieden.
Ich muss mir wohl die nächste Woche einen bestellen und testen und dann entscheiden. Überlege mit dem IPS anzufangen. Damit ich direkt weiß was ich erwarten kann von der Bildqualität, da ich bis jetzt noch nie einen IPS Monitor hatte.

p.s. wie schaut das eig. aus, es gibt doch bereits E-Ips etc., der Eizo hat allerdings nur einen IPS Panel: Ist die Technik etwas älter? Gibt es da auch dieses "störende" glitzern?

Vielen Dank im Voraus..


----------



## ollivetti (18. September 2013)

Ich kann dir zu beiden den Test von prad.de empfehlen

Eizo

Asus

Hier werden beide bis auf die Nieren getestet. 

Das Glitzern ist bei IPS bauartbedingt und kommt bei jedem vor. Manchmal mehr manchmal weniger und dann wiederumg stört es manche und andere nicht, so wie ich (habe den Dell 2312hm, welcher bei genauemn hinschauen glitzert).
Inwiefern die neuen IPS-Arten das Glitzern haben, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber ich denke, ja, denn es kommt auch mit auf die verwendete Antispiegelfolie an. Von daher würde ich sagen "Testen, ausprobieren und selber ein Bild davon machen"  

Grüße


----------



## ugotitbad (18. September 2013)

Also im Moment liegt der Eizo vorn. Der Asus bietet diese Interpolation-Funktion allerdings auch an. Die Bildqualität wird wohl der ausschlaggebende Faktor werden. Der Eizo eignet sich auch gut für's Spielen dank des fast nicht vorhandenen Input-Lags. Ich würde halt nur 1" verlieren.


----------



## Xylezz (18. September 2013)

Also ich bin von 27" auf 23" gewechselt(der Alte ist kaputt gegangen) und selbst der Unterschied stört nicht,  finde es sogar besser als vorher. Pixeldichte und Bildquailität^^


----------



## Gast0707215 (18. September 2013)

> Ich würde halt nur 1" verlieren.


Das bemerkst du aber eh nicht.

Und wenn ich beide testen wollen würde, bzw. wenn mir der erste nicht gefällt dann den zweiten zu nehmen, würde ich in JEDEM Fall, zuerst den IPS nehmen. So bist du nämlich noch 60Hz gewohnt und kannst dich davon unabhängig entscheiden.

Hast du erstmal einige Tage mit 144Hz gespielt, willst du nichts anderes mehr und dann stehste da mit den schönen Farben des IPS aber dem Ruckeln der 60Hz.


----------



## ollivetti (18. September 2013)

justmy2cents schrieb:


> Das bemerkst du aber eh nicht.
> 
> Und wenn ich beide testen wollen würde, bzw. wenn mir der erste nicht gefällt dann den zweiten zu nehmen, würde ich in JEDEM Fall, zuerst den IPS nehmen. So bist du nämlich noch 60Hz gewohnt und kannst dich davon unabhängig entscheiden.
> 
> Hast du erstmal einige Tage mit 144Hz gespielt, willst du nichts anderes mehr und dann stehste da mit den schönen Farben des IPS aber dem Ruckeln der 60Hz.


 
So würde ich das auch machen.  Ist die beste Vorgehensweise.


----------



## DaStash (18. September 2013)

Cali_Kid schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht was manche am Eizo schlecht finden ich habe ihn schon etwas länger und bin von ihm
> einfach nur überzeugt. Hatte davor einen BenQ XL2420 der hatte zwar 120 Hz aber hat mich nicht wirklich begeistert.
> Würde dir deshalb den Asus empfehlen oder den Eizo


Ich kann das leider auch mit dem EIZO bestätigen. Gerade in abgedunkelten Räumen, bei dunklen Spielinhalten fällt die teils sehr schlechte Ausleuchtung auf. Darüber hinaus leidet er unter PWM Flimmern, für die viele User sensibel sind und unter Kopfschmerzen leiden. Hatte zwei Modelle des Eizo und beide zeigten die gleiche Problematik auf. 

Ich schaue momentan auf diesen Monitor hier: PRAD | Test Monitor Asus VN279QLB

Der schneidet bei PRAD mit sehr gut ab und soll auch beim gamen gut geeignet sein. Allerdings ist der Test erst ab Dezember öffentlich zugängig.

@IPS
Das größte Problem was ich aktuell feststelle und was vielen gar nicht bewusst ist, ist das typische IPS-glow Problem. Bei dunklen Bildbereichen und leichter Blickwinkelveränderung, wird aus einem Schwarz mal ganz schnell ein Grau. Das fällt bei vielen Geräten so deutlich aus, dass man sogar meinen könnte es handele sich um Lichthöfe. Um zu demonstrieren was ich meine hier mal ein Video eines Monitors den ich aktuell habe.(ist nicht von mir das Video)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdYntu8D3zQ

Abhilfe schafen da eigentlich nur AVMA Panel wie die Aktuellen der Benqs oder eben der oben genannte ASUS. Diese bieten ein sattes Schwarz, hohe Blickwinkelstabilität, gute Farben und eine zum zocken geeignete Reaktions/Latenzzeit.

Wenn du es einrichten kannst, schau Dir den Monitor deiner Wahl vorab im Laden an. Wenn du viele Spiele mit dunklen Inhalten spielst, dann achte auf die IPS Schwarzwertproblematik, die ist nämlich sehr Stimmungsdämpfend bei dunklen Szenen.

MfG


----------



## Xylezz (18. September 2013)

Naja, seit wann läufst du um deinen Schreibtisch rum wenn du Abends/Nachts daddelst?


----------



## DaStash (18. September 2013)

Das sieht man auch schon bei leichtem Kopfneigen.^^ Oder wenn du einfach direkt davor sitzt. Hab gerade eine Monitorodysse durch und kann bei 7 versch. Geräten das gleiche Phänomen dokumentieren. Wenn man allerdings nicht so wie ich abends den Monitor nutzt und auch viel dunkle Bildbereiche zu sehen bekommt, durch Arbeit und zocken, dann fällt der Effekt eher weniger auf.

MfG


----------



## Xylezz (18. September 2013)

Ich sitze gerade vor dem Eizo und habe Zimmer abgedunkelt und komplett schwarzes Bild. Ja es fällt auf, aber dazu muss ich den Kopf schon unnatürlich drehen und neigen. Vllt bin ich auch einfach nicht so empfindlich was das angeht, kA. Finde es nur wirklich absolut nicht störend, außer ich bewege mich echt eigenartig vorm Monitor


----------



## DaStash (18. September 2013)

ALso meine beiden Eizos sahen in etwa so aus.:
http://www.prad.de/images/monitore/eizo_foris_fs2333-bk/FS2333_ausl02.jpg

Wie gesagt, ich sitze meist abends vorm Monitor und da fällt es bei entsprechend gedämpften Lichtverhältnissen relativ stark auf, wie ich finde. Bei BF3 zum Beispiel war es beim Ladebildschirm deutlich zu sehen, auch von vorne betrachtet. Da war das Bild nicht schwarz sondern hellgrau bis ins gelbliche. Genau das gleiche bei dunklen Leveln. Das hat mir ziemlich die Immersion genommen. Da ich auch viel Bilder bearbeite und diese auch teils sehr dunkel sind ist es mir dort auch stärker aufgefallen. Wie gesagt, manch einem stört das, den anderen wiedrum nicht. Ich wollte lediglich darauf aufmerksam machen, da sich viele diese IPS typischen Problematik gar nicht bewusst sind.

p.s.: Was ich beim Eizo auch noch störend empfand waren die durch PWM flimmern hervorgerufenen Kopfschmerzen. Ich sitze tagsüber 8 Std. an einem Monitor und habe damit keine Probleme. Beim Kauf eines Blacklight LEDs sollte man also auf eine entsprechend hohe Schaltfrequenz achten, irgendwas ab 2500 hz+ ist von der Wahrnehmung quasi flimmerfrei. Der Eizo hat hingegen nur 240hz.^^ Ansich ein guter Monitor, wirklich aber die beiden angesprochen Punkte und da sie bei beiden Modellen auftraten, halten mich jedoch von einer klaren Weiterempfehlung ab. 

MfG


----------



## Xylezz (18. September 2013)

Mein zweiter kommt heute, mal sehen ob er wie mein erster nur sehr schwach damit zu kämpfen hat  Ist wie der erste auch n Warehousedeal von Amazon 

Und ja, wie schlimm man sowas empfindet ist immer sehr stark subjektiv da hast du recht


----------



## DaStash (18. September 2013)

In solchen Sachen bin ich aber auch immer Glückskind und erwisch die Montagsmodelle. 

@Warehousedeal
Sind das nicht immer die Rückläufermodelle welche günstiger angeboten werden?

MfG


----------



## Xylezz (18. September 2013)

Ja genau, seitdem ich n Transformer Prime für 200 dort bekommen habe das komplett neu war(sogar noch alle Folien drauf)  inkl. Tastatur Dock, bestelle ich nach Möglichkeit immer Warehousedeal 

Und Rückgaberecht hat man ja auch beim Warehousedeal sollte der Artikel mal doch wirklich gebraucht sein oder Fehler haben etc.

Edit: Auch der zweite ist bei mir sehr angenehm  Und auch keinerlei Pixelfehler o.Ä. und jedes mal ca. 50 Euro gegenüber komplett neu gespart 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ugotitbad (18. September 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich kann das leider auch mit dem EIZO bestätigen. Gerade in abgedunkelten Räumen, bei dunklen Spielinhalten fällt die teils sehr schlechte Ausleuchtung auf. Darüber hinaus leidet er unter PWM Flimmern, für die viele User sensibel sind und unter Kopfschmerzen leiden. Hatte zwei Modelle des Eizo und beide zeigten die gleiche Problematik auf.
> 
> Ich schaue momentan auf diesen Monitor hier: PRAD | Test Monitor Asus VN279QLB
> 
> ...


 
Der Asus VN279QLB sieht wirklich schön aus. (Jetzt nicht nur äußerlich)
Hab mir den Test mal gekauft. Die Pixeldichte macht mir allerdings sorgen. Mal schauen was drin steht.

*Edit://*
Naja, für "Hardcorespieler" gab es nur ein "+". "Für Gamer sind selbst kurze Latenzzeiten erreichbar, wenn man einen gewisse Corona-Effekt in Kauf nimmt." Wenn ich das nicht zitieren darf dann bitte entfernen, stammt aus dem Test von Prad. Die Helligkeitsverteilung ist auch nur zufriedenstellend laut Prad.de

p.s. Ich war heute im Saturn und hatte da einblick auf ein IPS Monitor. Allerdings wohl ein sehr mittelmäßiger mit 21,5". Die Farben waren in Ordnung so wie üblich?! Konnte mir also leider kein Eindruck machen. Dafür gefiel mir die größe der 24" Monitore, doch leider konnte ich die 24" nicht mit den 23" vergleichen.

Ich würde sagen der Asus VG248QE hat wieder die Nase vorn. Der 27" ist vielleicht zu viel aber wäre auch eine Überlegung wert. Liegt sogar im selben Preisrahmen.


----------



## DaStash (19. September 2013)

Also HC Spieler kriegen fast immer nur ab 120hz nen doppel +. Sollte also ausreichend sein. 
Viel wichtiger empfinde ich die Ausleuchtung. Die ist nur zufriedenstellend? Auf was bezieht sich das, gibt es Lichthöfe oder Wolkenbildung? Mir persönlich ist ein satte Schwarzwert wichtig, vor allem bei gedämpften Lichtverhältnissen also abends. Mit der Pixeldichte muss man mal schauen, hängt halt unmittelbar vom Betrachtungsabstand ab. 24" fänd ich auch besser gibt's aber bei dem Modell nicht.

MfG


----------



## ugotitbad (19. September 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Also HC Spieler kriegen fast immer nur ab 120hz nen doppel +. Sollte also ausreichend sein.
> Viel  wichtiger empfinde ich die Ausleuchtung. Die ist nur zufriedenstellend?  Auf was bezieht sich das, gibt es Lichthöfe oder Wolkenbildung? Mir  persönlich ist ein satte Schwarzwert wichtig, vor allem bei gedämpften  Lichtverhältnissen also abends. Mit der Pixeldichte muss man mal  schauen, hängt halt unmittelbar vom Betrachtungsabstand ab. 24" fänd ich  auch besser gibt's aber bei dem Modell nicht.
> 
> MfG


 
Die Ausleuchtung (Schwarzbild) liegt bei gut, also +. Die Bildhomogenität (Helligkeitsverteilung) ist nur zufriedenstellend.

Gehäuseverarbeitung/Mechanik:     ++           Ergonomie:     ++           Bedienung/OSD:     ++           Energieverbrauch:     ++           Geräuschentwicklung:     ++           Subjektiver Bildeindruck:     ++           Blickwinkelabhängigkeit:     ++           Kontrast:     ++           Ausleuchtung (Schwarzbild):     +           Bildhomogenität (Helligkeitsverteilung):     +/-           Bildhomogenität (Farbreinheit):     +           Farbraumvolumen (sRGB):     ++           Vor der Kalibration:     +           Vor der Kalibration (sRGB):     +           Nach der Kalibration (sRGB):      ++           Nach der Kalibration (Profilvalidierung):     +           Interpoliertes Bild:     +           Geeignet für Gelegenheitsspieler:     ++           Geeignet für Hardcorespieler:     +           Geeignet für DVD/Video (PC):     ++           Geeignet für DVD/Video (externe Zuspielung)     +/-           Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis:     +


----------



## Gast0707215 (20. September 2013)

Vergesst nicht, dass diese Testschreiber absolute Monitorgeeks sind. Was bei denen ein "-" ist, könnte euch nichtmal aufallen 
Das ist vor allem wichtig für Leute, die auf professioneller Basis Bilderbearbeitung o.ä. machen. 


Also macht aus irgendwelchen Sachen, die Profis nach einigen Tests sehen, keine allzu großen Haken. Grad nochmal über den VG248QE Test drüber geguckt.

Helligkeitsverteilung +/-
Fällt mir zum Beispiel überhaupt nicht auf. Klar, ist das Bild auf einem rein schwarzen Bild nicht überall gleich. Aber wo hab ich bitte beim Zocken/ sonstwo ein rein schwarzes Bild - von demher egal.

Blickwinkelabhängigkeit +/-
So meinen Kopf verdrehen, dass die Farben nicht mehr normal aussehen, kann ich beim Zocken gar nicht. Wenn ich was mache, sitze ich davor, nicht irgendwo daneben, darunter oder sonstwo. Und wenn ich mal eine CD einschieb und einen Blick auf einen nicht perfekten Monitor werfe, dann interessiert mich das auch nicht wirklich 



Also nicht alles für voll nehmen, was in diesen Tests steht. Am besten selber anschauen, denn jeder hat subjektiv ein anderes Empfinden.


----------



## ugotitbad (20. September 2013)

Da wirst du wohl recht haben, habe ich nicht bedacht, allerdings ist es auch so, dass jeder verschiedene Augen und eine verschiedene Wahrnehmung hat. Doch Fakt ist, je mehr man sich damit beschäftigt, desto mehr Überblick hat man darüber was gut ist und was nicht so gut ist im Bereich Monitore. Der Maßstab ist ja ein ganz anderer, da sie hunderte von Monitoren vor sich haben/hatten.

Allerdings finde ich mittlerweile den Asus VN279QLB recht ansprechend.
Hier auch zusehen bei den Monitoren mit 27":
PRAD | Kaufberatung Spiele Monitore ab 27 Zoll 
Hat 5/5 für Spielen. 
Ist zur Zeit mein Favorit. Bestellen und testen wird wohl der nächste Schritt sein. Mal schauen.


----------



## DaStash (20. September 2013)

Ui, dass habe ich mittlerweile bei 10 Monitoren durch. 
Leider gibt es keine Alternative, ich habe nicht ein Geschäft gefunden wo ich die vorab testen oder ein Ausstellungsstück begutachten konnte. 

Ja, der Asus hört sich wirklich gut an, schade das es ihn nicht in 24" gibt. Drück Dir die Daumen das du ein gutes Modell erwischt. Sag mal Bescheid. 



ugotitbad schrieb:


> Die Ausleuchtung (Schwarzbild) liegt bei gut, also +. Die Bildhomogenität (Helligkeitsverteilung) ist nur zufriedenstellend.
> 
> Gehäuseverarbeitung/Mechanik: ++ Ergonomie: ++ Bedienung/OSD: ++ Energieverbrauch: ++ Geräuschentwicklung: ++ Subjektiver Bildeindruck: ++ Blickwinkelabhängigkeit: ++ Kontrast: ++ Ausleuchtung (Schwarzbild): + Bildhomogenität (Helligkeitsverteilung): +/- Bildhomogenität (Farbreinheit): + Farbraumvolumen (sRGB): ++ Vor der Kalibration: + Vor der Kalibration (sRGB): + Nach der Kalibration (sRGB): ++ Nach der Kalibration (Profilvalidierung): + Interpoliertes Bild: + Geeignet für Gelegenheitsspieler: ++ Geeignet für Hardcorespieler: + Geeignet für DVD/Video (PC): ++ Geeignet für DVD/Video (externe Zuspielung) +/- Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis: +


Wobei sich die Helligkeitsverteilung nur bei weißem Hintergrund optisch bemerkbar macht?!? Wichtiger ist mir der konstante Schwarzwert, die typische Kontraständerung bei IPS auch schon bei frontaler Betrachtung ist wirklich nervig. Aber sowas muss man erst mal wissen. 

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (20. September 2013)

@ DaStash

Hast du mal über einen Beamer als Alternative nachgedacht?


----------



## DaStash (20. September 2013)

Nicht als Alternative, nein, da ich ja den Monitor zum Arbeiten brauche. 
Aber zusätzlich, jaaa und ich hab da auch schon ein beamer auf dem Schirm. http://www.amazon.de/INFOCUS-IN3118...1978&sr=8-3-fkmr0&keywords=INFOCUS+IN1112+DLP

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (20. September 2013)

Mhm, ok! 

Bei Beamern kenne ich mich leider net aus.  

Du kannst aber mal in Superwips Thread hier vorbei schauen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...beamerguide-technik-empfehlungen-und-faq.html


----------



## DaStash (20. September 2013)

Ach schön, für jedes Gadget ein Experte. 

Ich such aber immer noch nen Arbeits/Zocker Monitor. 

MfG

[UPDATE]Whoooya, hier mal ein paar shots vom glow Effekt des ASUS. Ganz schön stark, sieht schon fast nach ISP und nicht VA Panel aus. 
Asus VN279Q Review by PRAD - Page 2 - [H]ard|Forum

MfG


----------

